# Observation hive on TV show "Elementary"



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

looks like someone had no idea what bee space is.

jumpsuit

there are plans for a 3 frame on beesource.com under DYI plans


----------



## Specialkayme

I remember seeing these a few years back on the show. They are for "show business" only. Bee spacing is off on them all the way around.


----------



## Phoebee

Specialkayme said:


> I remember seeing these a few years back on the show. They are for "show business" only. Bee spacing is off on them all the way around.


However, the extra space is good for hiding things. On at least one show, Sherlock has stashed something in there knowing nobody was going to search a hive full of bees.

A couple of years back, one of the books on Sherlock's desk was Mike Bush's _The Practical Beekeeper_.


----------



## Michael Bush

Yes. Here it is:
http://bookshelfcinema.tumblr.com/post/64361934778/did-you-see-it-in-tonights-episode-of

And later my publication of the Australasian Bee Manual:
http://bookshelfcinema.tumblr.com/post/67712875393/the-illustrated-australasian-bee-manual-and


----------



## Specialkayme

True, and almost everything in that show regarding beekeeping was accurate. With the exception of:

1. Beespace in the observation hive, as discussed. Makes space for hiding things, but would make it nearly impossible to get anything out of it once it's plugged up with burr comb and propolis. Including "hidden" things. Would be better for him to make a "dummy frame" and insert it, following beespace, and hide things in the dummy frame. If memory serves me right, that's what the characters did in an episode of White Collar. 

2. Interbreeding of bees. I believe Sherlock was the first to make a new strain of bee, naming it after Watson, by mating two versions of bee (one melifera and the other not) together. I didn't look into the science behind it, and could be wrong, but at the time called "BS" on that. I don't believe they ever mentioned it again.


----------



## rookie2531

Yes, I am almost done with mine and can't wait to post it.

I came across the design and got plans from him. I did modify mine a bit though. Mine is single wide instead of double. Almost looks the same, but the bee space of course.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KOtNN0_P8Vk


----------

